# und es bewegt sich doch



## sister_in_act (2. Sep. 2007)

DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

grad hab ich meine sister tanzen sehn und wollte mich, bei wem auch immer , ganz dolle bedanken    

(jetzt ärgert's mich doch, daß ich nicht die sister mit dem string genommen hab als avatar  )

schönen sonntag euch allen

sister

ulla halt


----------



## Joachim (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: und es bewegt sich doch*

Öhm Ulla, bei mir hat sie sich doch schon seit n paar Tagen bewegt ... 

Aber schön, wenns dir nun so gefällt! (ich wars nicht   )


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: und es bewegt sich doch*

 

öhm...ähem* Joachim

entweder bin ich von blindheit geschlagen  oder ich war immer nur auf forumseite gewesen...
habe portal angeklickt und seh mich hüftschwingend 
siehste mal..wie ich immer sage...
in meinem biblischen alter läuft doch so einiges scheints an einem vorbei 


die hüftschwingende sister 
ulla


----------

